
Cellphone Straitjacket Is Inspiring a Rebellion - theoneill
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/12/technology/12cell.html?ex=1352523600&en=864b7ea86a0aa873&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss
======
Tichy
That article seemed rather low on content, but the fundamental question
remains: how could the carriers be replaced. Would individually operated
antennas be feasible? I think it is more an economics problem than a technical
problem. Some kind of Micropayment scheme would have to make it sustainable
for individual antenna operators to allow users to log in.

Things like that exist for WLAN hotspots, but how well are they doing?

Another problem would still be the frequency negotiation, we wouldn't want
more antennas in any one region than necessary.

